

Will Britain Default? - drusenko
http://blogs.telegraph.co.uk/ambrose_evans-pritchard/blog/2009/01/20/seriously_alarmed

======
c1sc0
Quote: "The Baby Boomers have had their moment in power. The most spoilt
generation in history has handled affairs with its characteristic hedonism.
The results are coming in."

Could not agree more, the younger generation is not spoilt or entitled: the
baby-boomers are. Leaving the environmental and financial mess for us to clean
up.

